
Drugs fairly effective on novel coronavirus at cellular level - VT_Dude
https://www.shine.cn/news/nation/2001300859/
======
VT_Dude
The "we're doomed" narrative has a whole different flavor if it's really
"we're doomed, except we can prevent this with face masks and maybe-prevent
and maybe-treat it with three different drugs that are all widely available
and in mass production"

Remdesivir and Ritonavir make sense because they are HIV drugs, both HIV and
coronavirus (and SARS) are retroviruses, and these drugs are antiretrovirals
that were found to have significant effect against SARS.

Chloroquine is a malaria drug and that's a surprise, but kudos to somebody for
being up on the literature because there it is in Pubmed, Chloroquine might do
something on coronaviruses. [https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/14592603-effects-
of-chloroqu...](https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/14592603-effects-of-
chloroquine-on-viral-infections-an-old-drug-against-todays-diseases/)

Also, no story about coronavirus drugs is complete without a shout-out to this
legit researcher, whose story is "I gotta get to Wuhan to test these drug
candidates before this outbreak is over."
[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00190-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00190-6)

